# Funny GIF thread



## Abubob (Aug 14, 2014)

Who cares how its pronounced? Get yer freak on!


----------



## Abubob (Aug 14, 2014)

Maybe I should post this in a learn to ski thread


----------



## Abubob (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Geoff (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## hammer (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Abubob (Aug 15, 2014)

Geoff said:


>


Is that Pedroia? He is the scrappy one! And where the heck is the third baseman? Did he take a break?


----------



## Quietman (Aug 15, 2014)

The shift was on for Ortiz, cause he almost always pulls the ball.  They move the SS or 3rd baseman to the right side of the infield.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 16, 2014)

Quietman said:


> The shift was on for Ortiz, cause he almost always pulls the ball.  They move the SS or 3rd baseman to the right side of the infield.



I see it. Sox took advantage. Good heads up by Pedroia and base coach.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Geoff (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Nick (Aug 17, 2014)

Ha. Good thread idea. I'm still at a loss for how GIF's became this big popular thing recently but whatevs!


----------



## Abubob (Aug 17, 2014)

Scotty, I think you've missed the point of this thread. It's not the boobs thread.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 17, 2014)

Abubob said:


> I see it. Sox took advantage. Good heads up by Pedroia and base coach.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone




Unfortunately the sox still lost that game. In 19 innings no less. I wonder if there has ever been a team in MLB to go from last in the division, to first the next year and win the WS, back to last the next year?


----------



## Abubob (Aug 17, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Unfortunately the sox still lost that game. In 19 innings no less. I wonder if there has ever been a team in MLB to go from last in the division, to first the next year and win the WS, back to last the next year?



I'm certainly no authority but didn't they lose a lot of players after last year? When I look at the roster I hardly know anyone.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 17, 2014)

I know we lost Ellsbury to the Yankees, which sucks even more due to the fact I named my dog "Jacoby" after him. Now I just call him "traitor" instead. Also lost Saltalamacchia. And the team just doesn't seem to have any drive


----------



## Nick (Aug 17, 2014)

Scotty I'm gonna get fired if someone sees me browsing this thread in the office. holy cow!


----------

